# Pullets or cockerels?



## Waddlemyway (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey everyone, I really need some help distinguishing if my chickens are pullets or cockerels? We are not allowed to have roosters where I live so I need to figure out what sex they might be. I was told the Brahma was a hen and I believe the Cochin is now a male considering he/she started crowing in the morning and at night. Unfortunately, I do not know how old either of them are, but it was suggested they are between 8-11 weeks. The more input the better because I do not want to get rid of them only to find out they were actually hens. Thanks!


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Red one hen Brahma can't tell yet


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

1st one is a pullet. Hard to tell on the 2nd one. Seeing tail feathers helps too sometimes.


----------

